# Another one bites the dust



## Xue Sheng (Dec 28, 2015)

Well it appears that Chenwired.com is now gone.

To bad, it was a great source for Chen with more than a few rather knowledgeable Chen style taijiquan practitioners


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 28, 2015)

That is to bad.  Always sad when a good source of information goes down. ;(


----------



## Steve (Dec 28, 2015)

Xue, you seem extremely knowledgeable.   Ever think about putting something together yourself?   Wiki or a blog, maybe?


----------



## yak sao (Dec 28, 2015)

Good idea..._The Xue Review_


----------



## yak sao (Dec 28, 2015)

And if you updated it, it could be the _New Xue Review_


----------



## yak sao (Dec 28, 2015)

Or _The Xue Review Two....
_
Thank you, I'm here all week


----------



## mograph (Dec 28, 2015)

... or the "Way of Xue" for Mandarinophiles ....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2015)

Actually built a webpage once, named it, wrote a few entries, copied and pasted a few I had on the blog I had here on MT for awhile (That I closed because of one poster who is, happily, no longer here) ....and then decided to not do go through with it and it never went live

But the Xue Review and the Way of Xue sound promising


----------



## mograph (Dec 29, 2015)

Feng Xue?

Anyway, I'd read it!


----------



## Buka (Dec 29, 2015)

I'd read it too.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2015)

mograph said:


> Feng Xue?
> 
> Anyway, I'd read it!



Fēng le Xue


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2015)

Should probably add that Fēng =  疯


----------



## mograph (Dec 30, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Should probably add that Fēng =  疯


Sure ... Make me look it up. Geeeez ....


----------



## Kurt L. (Dec 31, 2015)

On a more serious note.... any other good resources for the aspiring Chen practitioner?

Kurt


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 31, 2015)

Kurt L. said:


> On a more serious note.... any other good resources for the aspiring Chen practitioner?
> 
> Kurt



There are some knowledgeable Chen people, some that use to be on ChenWired, on "the rum soaked fist" but I just tried to get there and I am getting an SQL error, that makes me think they are under a DoS attack.


----------



## ChenAn (Jan 4, 2016)

chewired closed it couple years ago. Frank ( the owner) notified us prior closure. Although  it resurfaced few month ago after by accident I believe, it is down permanently.
I created my own forum dedicated to Chen Taiji of Chen Zkaokui line. It's not public forum I keep it for a dozen people seriously interested in traditional Chen and Chen Yu method in particular. I only accept people via private request.  I'd like to keep it as a small community of practitioners who working towars the same goal. Here is a link Chen Taiji Study - Index

About Chen Yu... He is still teaching, but he bound limited physical capacity. His son is running his school now. Nevertheless, there are few good Chen Yu disciples left who got a lot of information and abilities to preserve Chen gongfu. I'm fortunate to know and study with few of them.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 4, 2016)

Chen Yu can still teach a bit after the stroke, that is good to hear.

And although I have never meant him, talked a couple time on the web, Mo Ling is a few hours from me.


----------



## ChenAn (Jan 5, 2016)

Xu Sheng, do you live not far from Boston? Marin visited him two years ago I believe. Recently one of my friends went to China. Chen Yu mostly teaches neigong. Frankly, his prime time is over, but the knowledge he passed before 2012 is priceless.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2016)

I live about 4 hours from Boston, in another state. But I tend to go to Boston a lot, I grew up around there.

Sorry to hear Chen Yu is no longer teaching forms and SD, he was rather impressive at both


----------



## ChenAn (Jan 5, 2016)

On positive note Chen Yu was very eager to share his knowledge with everyone who striven to learn. Nothing held back..But every good thing comes with bad. His lifestyle and bad habits took their toll as expected (sadly)

I've been struggling for years to get knowledge from the village folks. Lots of private lessons lots of money.. and very little in return lol. But hey there still few good people who carry on CY legacy, so at least something better than nothing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2016)

Living and "breathing" in Beijing did not help his health much either. Wife was there a couple weeks ago and was told by friends and family that a the Air quality (AQI) was good in one of the days she was there...it was 250..... good is actually 50 and below. 250 is actually "Very unhealthy"


----------

